# looking to adopt



## lovingcouple

My husband & I started the adoption process not too long ago after many years of fertility treatments. I always wanted kids so since I can't concieve on my own adoption was always an option for me. We are a young couple w/ no children & can't wait to bring a baby into our home. We have a niece & nephew that we love spending time w/. We are using ads for the adoption instead of an agency. Has anyone adopted & can share their experience w/ me??? Thanks!!!


----------



## pinknpurple

Sorry I can't help, just wanted to wish you luck on your journey. :) I hope you soon have the family you deserve xx


----------



## CareBear

lovingcouple said:


> My husband & I started the adoption process not too long ago after many years of fertility treatments. I always wanted kids so since I can't concieve on my own adoption was always an option for me. We are a young couple w/ no children & can't wait to bring a baby into our home. We have a niece & nephew that we love spending time w/. We are using ads for the adoption instead of an agency. Has anyone adopted & can share their experience w/ me??? Is anyone looking to place their child up for adoption or know anyone who is if so I would be interested in finding out the details. Thanks!!!

hi, I don't mean to put a downer on you but as far as I am aware you have to adopt through an agency, certaintly you do if you are in the UK. Sorry I don't really have any other advice.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

CareBear said:


> lovingcouple said:
> 
> 
> My husband & I started the adoption process not too long ago after many years of fertility treatments. I always wanted kids so since I can't concieve on my own adoption was always an option for me. We are a young couple w/ no children & can't wait to bring a baby into our home. We have a niece & nephew that we love spending time w/. We are using ads for the adoption instead of an agency. Has anyone adopted & can share their experience w/ me??? Is anyone looking to place their child up for adoption or know anyone who is if so I would be interested in finding out the details. Thanks!!!
> 
> hi, I don't mean to put a downer on you but as far as I am aware you have to adopt through an agency, certaintly you do if you are in the UK. Sorry I don't really have any other advice.Click to expand...

Not necessarily in the USA. You can use advertisements. Good luck on your journey :flower:


----------



## lovingcouple

Yes, that is what we are doing going privately w/ a lawyer through ads. They say to talk to others as well because you never know who may be looking to place their child in a good home.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's true, but be careful. This is not the place to look for babies to adopt. You can lose your account for that.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

As the girls have stated, you are NOT permitted to advertise yourself on this forum, it is for help and support with the adoption/fostering process.


----------



## Chris77

Hi hun,

I edited your post. This thread is not for advertising yourself. Instead it's a place to gather support for the adoption/fostering/surrogacy process.


----------

